

Ask HN: How do you keep yourself Organized? - jeffchuber

Keeping myself organized is a devil of a problem. I don't default to being organized and I think it really is an asset when it comes to creativity - but alas life demands it. What tools / methods do you use?
======
guptaneil
There are 3 main tools that are critical to keeping me organized:

1\. For everyday stuff like tasks and reminders, 2Do on my iPhone is what I
count on.

2\. For brainstorming ideas and sketches, I still keep an old-fashioned
notebook that I can go back and flip through.

3\. For keeping my coding tasks organized, I can't imagine going back to a
world without Pivotal Tracker (www.pivotaltracker.com)

~~~
jeffchuber
Thanks! Curious, do you carry your notebook around with you all the time? and
do you ever need to / how do you access pivotal tracker on the go? Thanks!

~~~
guptaneil
I try to carry my notebook as much as possible. It's always in my messenger
bag. I've never really needed to access Pivotal Tracker on the go, but there
are some nice looking third party mobile apps if you need to.

~~~
guptaneil
Looks like Pivotal Tracker just released an official iOS app today :)

<https://www.pivotaltracker.com/help/recentupdates>

